# The Dark Ride | GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

pretty dope I thought it looked cool. Good song too, whats the name of it?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

This reminds me of some jacket and pants that would be on SSX :laugh:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

title in the description!
anyway.. DL Inconigo - Salad 

thank you guys for appreciation


----------

